# Huge Adams County buck



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My friend sent me this picture of a huge Adams County buck shot with a crossbow.

I have no idea where he got the pic

295 green score


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

One more picture...........


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

holy freaking rudolph
that is one bruiser of a buck


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

all I can say is WOW


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep, thats the buck the Amish guy killed at the end of September. Here is an article on it. The guy refused to get his picture taken with it. Great story.

http://www.timesgazette.com/main.asp?SectionID=3&SubSectionID=3&ArticleID=140888&TM=36319


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Is there anything else in that picture? All I see is a really large rack.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My family used to own 75 acres or so right near Serpent Mound in Adams county and I used to see some really nice bucks down that way, it is wonderful country and still wish we owned it, turns out I went back a few years later to show it to a buddy and the person we sold it too, actually moved 2 old school busses onto the property and made them house trailers and then decided to open a junk car business on the place, I cry everytime I think of it. 

Anyways, that is a real dandy of a buck!!

Salmonid


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That rack is amazing 


Nice article, but what is an Amish buck?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Isn't that the monster buck that was taken on opening day that is on the ODNR website? If so those pics are much better than the ones posted on ODNR's site. Nice buck.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow thats ance buck


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Thats one awesome buck. Anyone know how much it weighed?

Although I don't think anyone cares, LOOK AT THE RACK!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here's one more


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone know of where there are pics of the other monster taken down there toward the end of october? A guy from Arcanum shot it. I read it in the Dayton paper, but no pics.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

That would look great over a fireplace.Story`s forever.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

all i have to say is WOW and i keep salivating all over myself... awesome set of horns on that thing..


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

they (amish) dont like the camera this one could make him some "bucks" hauled it back with horse and cart


----------

